# Define R5 oder Silent Base 600?



## Noysono (12. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

nach dem Be Quiet ein neues Gehäuse raus gebracht hat würde mich mal interessieren was ihr davon haltet. Ich hab mir n neues System zusammengestellt und mir fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse. Meint ihr das silentbase wäre besser als das define r5? Ich würde vorne 2 140mm Lüfter verbauen und hinten 1 140mm und oben hinten nochmal ein 140mm Lüfter. Wasserkühlung plane ich nicht für die nächste Zeit. Was denkt ihr? Und soll ich dann die custom Lüfter nehmen oder andere verbauen und wenn ja welche? 

Viele Grüße und schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Oktober 2015)

Das Silent Base nimmt hinten nur 120er Lüfter auf und hat etwas viel Plastik...deswegen würde ich das R5 nehmen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Oktober 2015)

Front und Oberseite sind doch bei beiden aus Kunststoff?


----------



## facehugger (13. Oktober 2015)

Beide Tower sind ne gute Wahl, entscheide halt nach Bauchgefühl. Mit keinem Case machst du was verkehrt. Und ja, das Silent Base bringt vorne schon 2x140mm-Propeller mit und hinten oben ist nur Platz für nen 120er-Quirl...

Gruß


----------



## Noysono (13. Oktober 2015)

Ok danke euch allen. Ich glaub ich nehm das r5 wegen den größeren Lüftern und eben weil halt für mich persönlich schon geiler aussieht


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du keine Wasserkühlung montieren willst, würd ich die PCGH-Variante vom R5 nehmen.
Der glatte Deckel schaut viel schöner aus als die normale Variante.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Front und Oberseite sind doch bei beiden aus Kunststoff?



Stimmt, ich hatte gerade die PCGH Edition des R5 im Kopf.
Dennoch ist der Kunststoff auch beim normalen R5 deutlich dezenter eingesetzt als bei dem Silent Base

Dazu kommt, dass man beim Silent Base Probleme mit zu hohen Kühlern bekommt


----------



## hoffgang (13. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Wasserkühlung montieren willst, würd ich die PCGH-Variante vom R5 nehmen.
> Der glatte Deckel schaut viel schöner aus als die normale Variante.



Kommt drauf an. Will man einen weiteren Lüfter oberhalb des CPU Kühlers verbauen ist das normale R5 die Wahl #1.
Der TE hatte einen solchen Wunsch ja geäußert.
Ich empfinde die PCGH Variante nicht als wirkliche Verbesserung. Optik ist immer streitbar, aber wenn das Ding eh entweder unter oder auf dem Schreibtisch steht, wer schaut sich dann regelmäßig die Oberseite seines Gehäuses an?


----------



## facehugger (13. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Optik ist immer streitbar, aber wenn das Ding eh entweder unter oder auf dem Schreibtisch steht, wer schaut sich dann regelmäßig die Oberseite seines Gehäuses an?


Es gibt immer die anderen, die anders ticken wie man selbst

Gruß


----------



## varg01 (14. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hab mich auch für das Define entschieden, schaut einfach stimmiger aus und hat für die Zukunft mehr Optionen.
Also wenn man mal auf WaKü gehen will.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir ja mal die PCGH edition vom Define R5 ansehen, da sind ein paar Änderungen die vllt interessant sind wenn Du keine WaKü planst.

Zu Deiner Idee der 2x140er Front und 1x Heck werfe ich einfach mal diese Info in den Raum ohne Wertung. 

Gehäuselüfter: Unter- oder Überdruck? - Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkühlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2015)

Die PCGH-Edition hat immerhin zwei vorinstallierte GP-14 in der Front. Statt den Kunststoffabdeckungen hat man dann auch eine einheitlich abgeschlossene Fläche. Wenn es primär leise sein soll, dann würde ich mich für dieses entscheiden. Wenn die Flexibilität gewahrt werden soll, dann würde ich das normale mit Modu-Vent nehmen.


----------



## Noysono (15. Oktober 2015)

varg01 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich auch für das Define entschieden, schaut einfach stimmiger aus und hat für die Zukunft mehr Optionen.
> Also wenn man mal auf WaKü gehen will.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst Du Dir ja mal die PCGH edition vom Define R5 ansehen, da sind ein paar Änderungen die vllt interessant sind wenn Du keine WaKü planst.
> ...


Genau nach so einem Tutorial hab ich gesucht danke [emoji4]


----------



## varg01 (16. Oktober 2015)

mal ne andere frage. ich finde dass die dämmatten im Fractal sehr dünn aussehen. bin das von Bquiet ider Silentmaxx anders gewohnt.

jemand eine erfahrung dazu?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2015)

Welche Rolle spielt das, wenn ich fragen darf? Erhoffst du dir da etwa einen Unterschied? ^^


----------



## varg01 (16. Oktober 2015)

ja bessere schalldämmung, mehrere verschiedene frequenzen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2015)

Kannst du vergessen.
Die Teile dämmen auch nicht, sondern _dämpfen_.
Um einen hörbaren Unterschied zu bewirken müssen die Matten auch schon etwas dicker als 3mm sein. Da brauchst du schon einige cm, und filterst dann lediglich einen Bruchteil des Frequenzspektrums raus, welches dann wiederum in zusätzliche Wärme umgewandelt wird.
Wenn, dann sollte man dämmen, bzw. einfach auf die Materialstärke des Gehäuses achten.
Das R5 ist in der Hinsicht schon sehr solide gebaut. Auf der Innenseite kleben aber auch keine Schaumstoffmatten, sondern relativ festes Textil. Ich gehe auch eher davon aus, dass dieses Körperschall mindern soll.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Oktober 2015)

Wenn dir das R5 besser gefällt, dann hol es dir. Gibt keine Gründe die dagegen sprechen würden.


----------



## varg01 (17. Oktober 2015)

Es geht ja nicht darum ob es ein Kaufgrund ist oder nicht, es geht eher darum ob ich nachdämmen muss mit nem dämmattenset oder nicht. 
Aber wenn es nur festes textil ist, dann werd ich wohl nachdämmen.


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2015)

Das Dämmen bringt nix wenn laute Lüfter oder vibrationsstarke HDD`s verbaut sind.
Eine Dämmung ist nur das i-Tüpfelchen.
Es bringt auch nichts wenn die komplette Front oder Seitenteil aus Mesh-Besteht wenn man dann den Deckel dämmt.
Das Gesamtkonzept muss stimmen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2015)

Jo, leise Komponenten sorgen für einen leisen Betrieb, nicht die Dämmung.


----------



## 2Ezay (17. Oktober 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Beide Tower sind ne gute Wahl, entscheide halt nach Bauchgefühl. Mit keinem Case machst du was verkehrt. Und ja, das Silent Base bringt vorne schon 2x140mm-Propeller mit und hinten oben ist nur Platz für nen 120er-Quirl...
> 
> Gruß



Hat das Silent Base nicht 1x Front und 1x Heck vorinstalliert? So weit ich weiß waren nur beim 800 zwei vorne vorinstalliert.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2015)

Dämmung = Masse
Dämpfung = Absorber

Ist das denn so schwierig? 

Lasst den Mist einfach weg und spart euch das Geld.
Die Marketing-Versprechen der Hersteller können auch nicht die Gesetze der Physik sprengen!


----------



## chris19756 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch das Define R5 ist ein super Gehäuse, es geht normal nur ATX rein, hab aber seit kurzen ein Asus Rampage V Extreme drin und keine Probleme. Define R5 nimmt E-ATX ohne Probleme auf! Sofern es wer sehen will kann ich ein Foto Posten!


----------



## flaa (20. Oktober 2015)

Mal eine Frage zum R5, reichen da drei Lüfter im R5 (1 hinten, 2 vorne)?
Mir geht es primär darum, dass der Pc leise ist und daher möchte ich oben keinen Lüfter installieren, weil was bringt mir dann ein leises Gehäuse, wenn es oben offen ist.
Daher möchte ich die drei Lüfter auch nicht voll laufen lassen.  Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit ?

Oder bin ich dann da mit einem Silent Base Gehäuse besser dran?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Oktober 2015)

Pauschal ja, kommt aber immer auf die verbaute Hardware an.

Im direkten Vergleich würde ich aber eher das Fractal nehmen, da es hinten einen 140mm-Slot hat.


----------



## flaa (20. Oktober 2015)

Aber im Silent Base könnte ich ja dann hinten einen 120er und einen 140 verbauen. 
Sollte für einen Dark Rock Pro 3 und eine 980 halt locker reichen, keine Übertaktung, Lüfter sollten halt auch nicht auf max laufen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Oktober 2015)

Ob du jetzt einen größeren 140mm hinten hast (R5) oder einen kleineren 120mm hinten und einen größtenteils blockierten 140mm oben (SB 800), macht wahrscheinlich nicht den riesen Unterschied aus.
Beim R5 hättest du aber immerhin nur einen Lüfter am laufen, was den akustischen Vorteil liefern dürfte.

Wenn du sehr leise Lüfter verbaust und diese mit geringer Drehzahl laufen lässt ist es aber tatsächlich egal.
Dann würde ich einfach nach Design und anderen, persönlichen Vorzügen entscheiden.


----------



## flaa (20. Oktober 2015)

Schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## varg01 (21. Oktober 2015)

Gehäuselüfter: Unter- oder Überdruck? - Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkühlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2)


----------

